# Post your favorite RS4 photo.



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The RS4 forum seems pretty dead, so lets bring it back to life. Post up your favorite pic of your RS4, or your favorite pic of someone else's.


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

pretty dead is not even close, lol 

I am in the market for one and it looks like it has just arrived at my dealer, So atleast someone else well be one here with ya! 

BKM


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great news. 2 RS4 owners on the forum! Haha.


----------



## RS4pilot (Apr 19, 2000)

SprintA3 said:


> Great news. 2 RS4 owners on the forum! Haha.


Make that 3 owners 

The other two are Audi's Sport Quattro & TT RS they brought down to the Carlisle Import show last month.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice photos guys. :thumbup:


----------



## lmwong (Feb 8, 2008)

A few of my favorites...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sick photos!

Here is a new one. Not really my favorite, but the RS4 forum needs some life.


----------



## mwrmt (Apr 28, 2003)

this one stands out as an all time fave.










plus there's one really cool one of a yellow RS4 in front of a produce stand that has a mural on the wall that reads "Bite Me!". I'll have to find that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

Regards,
John


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Photoshop I came across but I think it looks sweet.


----------



## ChuckTaylor (Nov 24, 2009)

This has to go be one of the sexiest RS i have ever seen!


----------



## 08RS4 (Sep 28, 2010)

*RS4 Noob!*

Hi all. I picked up an 08 RS4, 19k miles, a couple weeks ago. Someone told me of this site today, so here I am ready to learn about other's experiences and hopefully share some of my own. So far all I can say is that I haven't stopped smiling since I left the dealer! Scheduled my first ever track day at Lime Rock Park in CT at the end of Oct, I can't wait!!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sick car! I bet that track day will be absolutely amazing.


----------



## 08RS4 (Sep 28, 2010)

*I assume a video is ok too? *

I also picked up a GoPro HD Motorsports camera for my track day - here's a test run:
(be sure to view it in HD, full screen doesn't hurt either!)


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW :thumbup::thumbup:

Very nice video. I'm assuming the exhaust is stock? Sounds great!


----------



## 08RS4 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Yep, 100% stock*

It's all stock. and the first week I had it I told everyone that it needs nothing!

....


after 2+ weeks with it I am thinking this is awesome, how might it be more awesome?!? Exhaust is fantastic!! Can't even imagine how phenomenal it would sound with an aftermarket. Maybe an ECU upgrade would be fun too .... And damn those expensive Super Chargers!!!!

Always get back to, it aint broke, don't fix it!!! At least so far 

Supposedly (according to the official?? wiki on RS4's) there are only 2,500 total B7 RS4's in the US. Anyone heard this or otherwise elsewhere? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_RS4

I have 08 #23 (according to my VIN)


----------



## formerly gt02jettaz (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what I've heard...how did you find out what number yours is based on th VIN?


Chris


----------



## 08RS4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah - my VIN is ......00023


----------



## illestkat (Feb 3, 2006)

docurley said:


> Photoshop I came across but I think it looks sweet.


that's a sick photoshop!


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

docurley said:


>


So sick, what wheels are those?


----------



## DeutscherMann (Nov 23, 2009)

HRE monblok 
here is the link 
http://www.hrewheels.com/wheels/monoblok/audi/ 
Oh and by the way I have a RS4 as well but currently stationed in Germany


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

DeutscherMann said:


> Oh and by the way I have a RS4 as well but currently stationed in Germany


I am too. Where are you out of?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Let's keep this one alive. The RS4 forum is dead, but we could still use a picture thread if nothing else.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

I have an 07 imola in NYC. Yea these forums sre dead for certain cars but really good for others. Ill have to post some pics when I get a chance. And nice 4s so far :thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

DTOYVR6 said:


> I have an 07 imola in NYC. Yea these forums sre dead for certain cars but really good for others. Ill have to post some pics when I get a chance. And nice 4s so far :thumbup:


 Imola is one of my favorite colors for the RS4. That and Sprint Blue really look great on the car. 

I applaud you for having an RS4 in New York, especially this time of the year with all of the snow you guys are getting. Can't wait to see some photos once NYC defrosts. 

Just curious, where are you located? I travel to Long Island about 2-3 weekends a month.


----------



## tvr127 (Jan 30, 2008)

*your two fav colors*

the imloa is owned by DTOYVR6. that's when car was stock except for the removal of amber reflector in the front headlamps.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Gorgeous RS's! Nice work.


----------



## Novtec1 (Mar 6, 2004)

08RS4 said:


> Hi all. I picked up an 08 RS4, 19k miles, a couple weeks ago. Someone told me of this site today, so here I am ready to learn about other's experiences and hopefully share some of my own. So far all I can say is that I haven't stopped smiling since I left the dealer! Scheduled my first ever track day at Lime Rock Park in CT at the end of Oct, I can't wait!!


 another RS/WRX owner.... kool.. ill get my pic up soon as i get em... cars not at the house yet...


----------



## B6_Dolphin (Dec 31, 2010)

*Misano Red Cab*

My contribution:


----------



## RS4pilot (Apr 19, 2000)

Nice to see a few folks from CT here


----------



## knoxsloan (Feb 11, 2011)

*Supercharged white RS4*

I have the white VF Engineering RS4 supercharged with 550 hp at my dealership right now!
IT IS AAAMAZING! Yes the one from VF's youtube videos!


----------



## DerikR32 (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll play...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Man, I love that green one. I remember seeing one in that color on the forums awhile back. 

Here are a few from this weekend.


----------



## cottage14 (Apr 17, 2008)

here is a video of me playin a little bit a few months ago. hopfully it works.lol


----------



## cottage14 (Apr 17, 2008)

idk how to put pics on here but here is a pic of me playin in my yard one day after work.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...et=a.1605911986931.2083240.1210083621&theater


----------



## 08RS4 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Here's a fresh new favorite pic of my 08 RS4 - taken today*









5 points to first to figure out the plate


----------



## 08RS4 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Same pic in 3D (Anaglyph)*

Grab your old red/blue glasses (reg/cyan actually) and check out my favorite RS4 pic in 3D!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Gotta get me one of these..... :banghead:


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Plate*

Point me by.


----------



## Novtec1 (Mar 6, 2004)

Novtec1 said:


> another RS/WRX owner.... kool.. ill get my pic up soon as i get em... cars not at the house yet...


my bad it took so long...

in with her roomate









the DD outside









and the RS


----------



## PSP-RS4 (Aug 22, 2006)

here mine...


----------



## mwatters (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a video of Audi testing their new RS4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5qJbwb02cE

pretty awesome! let me know what you think!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

PSP-RS4 said:


> here mine...


holy **** bro. this is sick. u running those wheels with spacers right? rs6 wheels right?


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Great car man :thumbup:


----------



## passaton (Oct 24, 2009)

I really love this one because it looks exactly like mine.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## B-Star Wheels (Dec 11, 2011)

Always loved the Avant:heart:


----------



## ad2330 (Jun 23, 2012)

A couple of mine:


----------



## dufferdude (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

that red avant:thumbup:


----------



## tynuskt (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

PSP-RS4 said:


>


What wheels are these?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think those originally came on the RS6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

